
I Want My Slice of the Pie: A Look at Startups and Ad Spending - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/startups-and-ad-spending
======
jakewolf
Ha, I knew I read that post already over at
[http://www.darrenherman.com/2007/11/25/i-want-my-slice-of-
th...](http://www.darrenherman.com/2007/11/25/i-want-my-slice-of-the-pie-a-
look-at-startups-and-ad-spending/)

